

Solve the Nine Schoolgirls Challenge - treefire86
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150609-the-nine-schoolgirls-challenge/

======
gambiter
125.1 seconds.

It took me a bit to understand the problem. I'm not sure if it was explained
oddly, or if I was just speed reading. Once I figured out the goal, though, I
just used patterns to make it work. Horizontal, Vertical, Diagonal to the
lower right, Diagonal to the lower left.

------
Nadya
66.8 seconds. I originally thought it was pairings of 3, not pairings of 2.
Used the same strategy gambiter used.

